
New Ebola Vaccine Gives 100 Percent Protection - dctoedt
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/22/health/ebola-vaccine.html
======
hackuser
From the article:

 _The vaccine, known as rVSV-EBOV, was developed over a decade ago by the
Public Health Agency of Canada and the United States Army ..._

I just want to point out that government / taxpayer funding accomplishes many
great things.

------
JoeAltmaier
...against one of 2 strains.

~~~
hackuser
From the article:

 _The Ebola virus has five known subtypes, the most common of which are Ebola-
Zaire, the one that caused the West African outbreak, and Ebola-Sudan. Ebola
is also related to Marburg virus, which is similarly lethal.

An ideal vaccine would protect against all Ebola strains and Marburg. However,
Dr. Kieny said, it may not be possible to make a shot effective against
several strains if it is based on the VSV spine because VSV triggers a lot of
side effects._

